# Bear - my big best friend!



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Last Thursday Bear was put to sleep.
He had kidney failure due to some sort of cancer. He was 6 years and 6 months old.

The biggest, friendliest dog I've ever known. I shall miss him forever.










R.I.P. big lad.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. RIP Bear ..x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Even harder when they are taken from us so young.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Bear.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

They leave a hole in your life, and a big one in his case, but you had each other for some time, he was loved


goodnight bear


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful boy. RIP Bear.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

What a beautiful dog! And that's the way to live, strong but gentle and with a heart full of love.
But take heart, Bear is very much alive in spirit on the Other Side and you'll be together again someday.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this - Bear was truly a magnificent dog with a heart to match


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so very sorry to hear you have lost Bear and so soon to Christmas. What a beautiful gentle giant, rest in peace x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Last Thursday Bear was put to sleep.
> He had kidney failure due to some sort of cancer. He was 6 years and 6 months old.
> 
> The biggest, friendliest dog I've ever known. I shall miss him forever.
> ...


Such a beautiful boy taken to soon ⭐


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a beautiful dog - is he a leonberger? Your heart must be broken. But I truly believe that the two of you will b reunited one day. Love is too strong to die with our bodies. It goes on forever.

RIP Bear.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh no, I remember him being the dog that got me to intrigued into this breed, he was stunning, I am so sorry for your awful loss. Run free beautiful Bear, gone far to soon xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your handsome Bear - he was a truly magnificent dog and you must miss him dreadfully. He will be waiting at the Bridge for you xx


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

I've only just seen this - I am sorry. I remember when I first got Nita and was looking at more Leo info on here, I saw one of your threads with your lovely photos. They always stuck in my head as he looked so stunning and majestic. 

They may not have long in this world, but definitely live long in our hearts.

RIP beautiful Bear

Xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

He was a big boy!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

It's still very hard to believe that my great big friend has gone. I see him out of the corner of my eye every day in his field and around the house.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss

RIP Beautiful Boy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry, Magnus. I have only just seen this.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your loss. He looks magnificent in his pic. It's so hard saying goodbye. Hugs to you. 

Rest easy at the bridge Bear. X


----------

